#      ...

## rx6aap

:Rolling Eyes:    -!!!     25.06.05 ( )            " ".      144,430, 1300,   .     !!!  :Laughing:         .    .....   1300!!! 

  rx6aap, rx6abl, rk6atk  ...
 :wink:   :Laughing:    8)   ::buj::

----------


## rx6aap

,       .
 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## rx6aap

.....!
       ,        .   ,      13.00   KN94BU.     F9FT - 15el   1.2 ,     .        430,  F9FT 15el.           18.00 . 
       150 QSO  144, 80 QSO  430,  2 QSO  1296 (..  .). QSO     40   FM !     59+20.        .
       .

rx6aap, rx6abl, rk6atk, ua6brn

----------


## RT5D

!!

 ,     ,   
           "  2013",   "   2013".   .    -        .    .
: 
 "  2013"

"   2013"

       QSO    ,       .
   ,     50 (     :Smile:  )
 ,   5  **    500,      . 
     144 ,    432  1296.   " "        .
 -   ,      ,        ,    !

  -       !

----------


## ru9tr

> !!
> 
>  ,     ,   
>            "  2013",   "   2013"...............  ........... 
>  "  2013"
> 
> "   2013"
> 
> ....................  ....................
>   -       !


   -    . - ,        ... :Sad:

----------

